# My Wake Up Call!!



## ManOhMan2013 (Aug 1, 2013)

Today was my big wake up call with finances! I have been spending too much! I have to change. It's not going to be easy. I see I have been fooling myself with this issue. Change has to start with me. I need to live below our means. I need support! I just canceled my gym membership. That is a fist step. The second step is getting access to all our account to see the spending that's going on. As I said, today was my wake up call!!!


----------



## ManOhMan2013 (Aug 1, 2013)

It's amazing how I am working on taking charge of my end of the fiancé situation. However, during the communication with my wife the tension and attitudes still remain between us. Amazing how human conditioning is so hard to change.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

the boy who called wolf?


----------



## ILoveMyWife! (Sep 5, 2013)

Isnt it amazing when we wake up? How much was your gym membership?


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

Good for you! Keep up the good work. We cancelled our landline, too, and are putting that into savings.


----------

